#   >    -811

## UA3GBQ

,  -      .     ,    ,       ( ).   ..       -    ?         ..

----------


## UA3GBQ

.     , ..    .     .

----------


## UR5SAJ

-     -    !      ,   -   ;     ..,  - !

----------


## .

> ,     ???


   ,      -      ,        -    ""...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## misha_globus

,    - ,  3- -50   .
:    ( 44).     (-  81-83 "".

----------

.     ,    .
,   ???

----------


## UR5SAJ

> .     ,    .
> ,   ???


,  -70,2, , -13.  . ?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## UR5SAJ

, .     -  ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

? 

    (   )  :Smile:   :Smile:  

        ..............?  

   ...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## RA6AS

, ( )  ,  FT 857,  1,5    ,  . .

----------


## RA6AS

.

= DJVU Reader-.=

----------


## Vit51

.
    .
     .
     .  
        -1.
  ..    IC-718   .
  4811.
  -- .. 73!.

----------

,       ???  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rw3zg

> . (EU1TT,DL2QK).


DL2KQ,     ....

 .      1800  -  !  ( 470.  400  105    ), !

73!

----------


## rw3zg

> .+     "" 
>  ?


 "    -  ???? (  )!

73!

----------


## Old man

*P.S.*   ,   1800 ,         1.2 .
          . 
  :wink:  .
 , , !

----------


## rw3zg

> rw3zg ():
> , ! 
> 
> -, !  1800 -   ,   .


 -         "" ,     14 .  200.              ,  -      . 

      -olympus c5050z ""    -   ,     ..    -   -      

73!

----------


## rz3aam

,()  ,  .   .     . /  2006.

----------


## RV9CPK

.
http://la8eka-hamradio.com/al-811h_a...year_2004.html

----------


## UA1ANP

> ?    .


 *!   8)*

----------


## rw3zg

!!!      :Smile:  

,  -    ???

73!

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*-1*
     811  ,   http://buerklin.com/gruppen/KapO/O10...HL=*811*#First 
(   ,  19%,      811  29,27?)       .

   ,      , ,  12BY7A,    Siemens,   -  RCA.       HiFi       -   SV811 - ,   811      (  ).

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*-1*
  -  ,              .      .  SV811-3 
http://www.g8wrb.org/data/Svetlana/pdf/SV811-3.pdf -      - !
http://www.icl.co.jp/audio/english/Sv811-3/SV811-3.htm
http://members.at.infoseek.co.jp/lag...11-3se_diy.htm -       .

http://www.tube-town.net/info/sed-te...pnoteNO.9.html =    "",       ,       .

      .
***
     811-
http://qrx.narod.ru/hams/g811k.htm

----------


## Old man

> .


,   811-      () ?. -,     .   -   . ,   -50. , ,      .         :Laughing:  .    \,    .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,   -50. , ,      .         .    \,    .


*  ,  -50      U-50  ()        (50-70)    /.      ,   !*

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

-50      LS-50,     . 

 811 -   -  ,   807 - ,    (  6L6),     - 1625. -807   -49-4,    ,  1962- ,        ,          - .    , , -50   , -,    ,     .
********************  ********************  *****************
    ...    4-811

----------


## EW1SW

To:        *-1*




> ,   !


   ""(   50- .  ).       -50.         -50.

                                                                                          73!

----------


## Old man

> -50      U-50 ()


 , .     .       .   -  .    .    -    - .          .




> 811 -   -


,      ? (   -     :wink: ).




> -807     "807" ( ,,   ).     -  .


 .       "".       .

----------


## AlexanderT

50    ,    2 50  2 71,  .

----------

4   ?
   EL-34 ,    .

----------


## RZ3AGI

".   " N 4/2003     4- 811-,

----------


## romeo



----------


## bubble gum

> 50    ,    2 50  2 71,  .


  , , ,     -81.     (-)  -  - (    ).    -20  -50  -50.  -50     1200      850 .    -280,     ,   .     -   .       -    .   ,  .     ,       ..      . 
  .

----------


## UT4FA

.
   ,     .      4811  1972 .     .  .     .
             (UR5FBM)    ,   .    ..!  .    .
: -       ,       "", 9, 1969 .  . "      ".
:    .      . TNX . 
UR5LCV,    .
 .          .           5-6   .  ,   ,  6- ,     .
         .
:   .              3    . 3 .      30-35 .,     .
    .
  Ua=1200        680-750 .
       ,        .
   . ( ,...)
  :            . ,       .

  , UT4FA.

----------


## CHACK

> :            .


 .     ,       .   -811 -  ,         .

----------


## Old man

> TO-ALL -    - 4811    ?


  :Smile:  .
      .       (      ) , ,     .    ,  ,      . 
 -811       "" . ,      :Laughing:  .

----------


## Valek

*******             mail

----------


## UR5SAJ

:Super:

----------

,          .         .             .   .

----------

???
  1200         ???
    ???

----------


## Vic_599

2  

     (1,8 -29 ).   50    ,   1         .       . javascript**:emoticon(  ' :Crazy: ')

----------


## Vytas

> 800   50     .


  800   800 ?     500 .   , , , ,   .  .

----------

? .
    ?     ?   ???  ,   -811  ?

----------

!!!

----------


## Vytas

> "" ,    1-2   .   645  642, -300,  1,  22        .  .


1A     4 ?

----------


## RX3APL

645  200-300,  1   2      1 .     .

----------


## rpc

> .
>     .
>      .
>      .


   "Ameritron" AL-811HX (  )   . : http://rigs.ucoz.ru  . .   "RIG & SHACK"

----------


## UR5VFT

...

----------


## Timofeevich

: -      2-  -811    ,  ""     ,        .-   ?    .

----------


## Timofeevich

, .   , .    -811-,      ,  -811.        .   "" .   .

----------


## QRU??

> ..


 ,  . ::confused::

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 4  -811          .        ?


     ,     ,   ,         .

----------


## VINT

4-811  Ua=1500 .  UW3DI-2.       (.IV  80 ,   40 , GP  4 .   10 .,   - .)          ,   .  - (4700-100   !-4700)    - 8      2000.      :Smile:        15%.      -2 51  3    .       ()  0,8    ( ,  , ,      ).    ,          .     . ,    ...
73 !

----------


## UA5O

,   ,      .

----------


## UA5O

.  ,       ,  .     ,  ,  .6   ,    .   .         .99%     .   ,      .

----------


## UA5O

.     .     .  .    ,    ,    .     ,  - . ,      .




> ,       ,  AL-811


      .

----------


## _

80-,       (  ),  ""  ,        4-  "811".    ,     ,   () ,       +5v. ,      .

----------


## QRU??

!
     -71,  !
  .   ,   "".
 ,-   .
    -7,- ,,
 .       
,  .
  ,    -811  
  -71.
    ,_"  ?_"
 ,,   .

----------


## QRU??

> - ,          , .....


  . -81   , -71, 4-  -50    
 -71.  -7    , 4- -50  ..    -811 (4-)  .

----------


## ra9dm

*QRU??*,      ???       ???      ,      ....   4-811   .....  4  6.6..... 100   ....      250   ....- .....

-71     3  20 = 60
4-50  3.2  12.6 = 40

----------


## 9twa

> . -81   , -71, 4-  -50    
>  -71.  -7    , 4- -50  ..    -811 (4-)  .


    ,    :
-39    6    6,3 100  = 630   
100    50   6    12.6  0.7  =820
7   -81   6    12.6  11  =970
 3-4% (  50%)
 )))

----------


## 9twa

> -      ...........
> 
> 
> 
>    ???   1386  ..........  .


   12.6117=970,))))

----------


## QRU??

> ,    :
> -39    6    6,3 100  = 630   
> 100    50   6    12.6  0.7  =820
> 7   -81   6    12.6  11  =970
>  3-4% (  50%)
>  )))


     ,
   , -81  "" .
__ : 
 0,5 ,   -71   ,
   4- -50 (, , 
    , .
   ,   -50)

----------


## 9twa

> ,
>    , -81  "" .
> __ : 
>  0,5 ,   -71   ,
>    4- -50 (, , 
>     , .
>    ,   -50)


        -     ,        .   .         -    .

----------


## R3MM

> :
>  0,5 ,   -71   ,


 ,   ?   :Crazy:

----------


## QRU??

> ,   ?


  .
TO: UA5O 
, tnx  .

----------


## CHACK

> .  ""  .


   ,          ,   "  "  :Razz: 
              ,  AL-811.....

----------


## R3MM

> 4811 16- .........     50% , 100% .       .


    ,         .   :Wink:

----------


## UA9AU

?    ,            ,      ?         !     - ! :Smile:

----------


## UR5EK

> ?    ,            ,      ?         !     - !


    ?      !!!     . ,  ,        ,     100 %     .

----------


## DVlad

to UA5O :        ?
!

----------

R8CCE, R8JA

----------


## UA3LEE

:Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## N2HO

> -2 51  3    .


,    ,     ( ).  100 ,  100.

----------


## VINT

> ,    ,     ( ).  100 ,  100.


   ,  ? ,      ""   ,   ""   100  ?  "",    -,    (,       ). ,     " 811"   .



> ,     (RV4LK)...


 ,    ,     : "     !"  :Smile:

----------


## nickola

> .(   )             4 811.


====================           AL 811  K1OIK.     . -       .-     800 . 650                 .        5-10  .      - .  .   "" 81  .       ""   2700 .  .     .     . 160   200    5-10     .       700-750  (600-700  28 ).                 .   811    .   811-  .   572- .        . .  -   160   45  811-.        "".    "" AL-811-.      .               .. "" .                   .  15           -140   .  . .============   N2HO .   .           .    .      .

----------


## rw0ab

*QRU??*,
    ,     . ,    
,    .  ,    ,  ,   .
  ,    ,        ,   ,
    . QRU.

----------


## QRU??

> *QRU??*,
>     ,     . ,    
> ,    .  ,    ,  ,   .
>   ,    ,        ,   ,
>     . QRU.


   ??  !
      ,
 ?   ,
   !

----------


## UA5O

> 700-750  (600-700  28 ).                 .   811    .   811-  .   572- .


   .   SSB,   ,     ,    -30    .   ,    .   ,   .    ,  ,  ,      ,   SSB  ,     . CW, . ,    ,   SSB,     .    .     .         .  ,      .                 CW.       .        ,   ,      ,     .    . ,    .

  ,   .    ,    ,   .   ,   ,    .  ,   ,   .,      . .    ,      ,     .   .  . .   ,    .    ,        ,,   . .     ,  ,  . ,   ,  , ,      ,    ,  .    ..    50-80 ,       ,.        .    .  ,      .     .    .

----------


## UA9AU

,     ,       -     !

----------


## QRU??

> *QRU??*,
>   ...       ? .


   ,   ,
   , __.
  ,  , ,
     .

----------


## N2HO

> W8JI,   .    .


    : http://www.w8ji.com/vhf_stability.htm.

----------



----------


## nickola

To UA5O.   .      (1200)      (2500)    .         35 .    . .   -30      . .

----------


## CHACK

> -30      .


       ?

----------


## UA5O

,   ,  .

----------


## ra9dm

> ""


     - ,     -........ ....- "   "   .... :Wink:

----------


## nickola

> (          )


============    51 .     .                .    .             .  .

----------


## RK4CI

> -60 .


   .     ?



> 2-        6  .


     ,    ?        .           .     .     ...

----------


## CHACK

> -30   1000        0.2 .( -5    S-) .





> -35   .


  : _   ,    ,          30   43+10log()  50 ,    ,      ,     . 
     AL-811 ? 
_

----------


## nickola

to RK4CI ----    -60       32 .    6   IMD   -       -        5- .  !!!   CHAK  .      5     -50    .  5   -43   .           -27  -35   -40 ( -2000).            .       200 .     ===  600/0.2=3000     35 .   50?         .     -50               1.8  54        . .

*  5 ():*

to UA3XBT ======       2- -11 (2.4  1 )      3-4   =    1.5 . .

----------


## ra9dm

> -     500.     ?


   ??? 1000 .....1200    .   0.6-0.7......     100-2 .......  .  ,   .

*  5 ():*




> .


       .....   ,       ......   .....   .       . -  .....

*  52 ():*




> 0.01   2000  ( )


    ..... .....   3  ....

----------

> 12


,   !
 .
,        .
  !

    !

----------

> . ,     .


  !




> 12


!

----------

> 


   .
    .
  ?
 (   )   .
!
  ?
 ,  !
 ? :::: 

 ,   -     !
  (   ).
 - .... !

----------


## RK4CI

811  .   ,    .   , ,       ,       .       . ,   ,    .   ,    ,     ...

----------


## George1

,   .     -    . ,   - ,  ,  ,     ?  -   .   ... -    .
 . .

----------


## UA5O

> ,   .     -    . ,   - ,  ,  ,     ?  -   .   ... -    .
>  . .


  ,     ?  ,           .  10-20,  ,     160  .  35-45  .     .  ,     .  .     , .,.      .  3 ,   .   ,  ,    ,  .   .     ,    .

----------


## George1

*UA5O*,      . -       . -    .  -   .   ,  90 . -       . ,  ,    .           20-30 . 
   ,   "".      ,       .
 . .

----------


## George1

*UA5O*,         . . ,  , - s.      ,  , , .     ,    .   . .

----------


## VINT

> ...  ?  ,  !
>  ?...


           -     :Smile: 




> :


   :     - (Ranger 811H).   .

----------


## VINT

> ?


" " . , : -811 Ua=1500  =150 .    4  -811 - 60  R=50 .
     200     -    .  .
           ,         (     ),      .       /   ,     .      -   .

----------

> -    
> 
> 
>    :     - (Ranger 811H).   .


 :Crazy: 
    ,   .
   ,   :     5- (.).
  ,          
 .
    !
  ,  ,     
   .
    .    , 
   .,    30 L-1. 
.
   :
 ,    ... ,  ,     ?. :Embarassed: 


*  20 ():*

   .,    30 L-1.

www.wa3key.com/30l1.html
www.radiolabworks.com/.../30l-1/30l1res.ht... 
www.jvgavila.com/30l1.htm
home.comcast.net/.../collins30L1page1.htm
www.w8ji.com/al811h_schematic.htm
radiorepair.blogspot  .com/.../new-repair-proj...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=An0vovDRo14

   .
, ...  
    .
 :!:

----------

nickola

----------

> ,  ?


  ,    .
 .
  -?
,  .  .
      ...
  ,    !
   ,  .
.

----------


## VINT

> ,   .


   ,  ,                 .           .   -811.   -  ., ,       ,     .
73!

----------


## RK4CI

> .   -811


    .    . ,  .            ,    ,       ,    .   ,       ,     .    ,  ,  ,     , .   ,            .   6,3   ,         ...

----------


## 777

> -  ? -  ,    .   ,       0  !       . 
>   ,     ,   . ,      -  .


 , .    ,  , 3 ,   .  ,  .         .,          .     .   ::::  :Embarassed: . ,  .  ,                ,

----------


## UA9AU

?  .   .?

----------


## George1

> 


  -         2  ,  .



> 30,,


 ,        .      2 .    ,    .   ,    .  - .        . 
.

----------


## VINT

> -   ?  ,    ""  . -  .1200    30,, .


  :
P.S.   Ia     -   R.
73 !

----------


## ehol7

811

----------


## ra9dm

> 


       .....   .

 ....

----------


## UN7GCE

811   ,  , .      .
 ,     , ,  ,   .
   ,  ,    .  ""    (  ).
      .           .
     "   " 04-2003    .
,   ,   .        .
 , -  ,       .
  :     .     50 .
      29  ~ 1 .        .
 ,   ,    .       .
 ()    . 
  ?   ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> ... ...


     .
,         5 . 
     ,    .   . 
  ?

----------


## EW6T

!       !  .   ...
  : http://yl2mk.qrz.ru/lpa.html     .  :Smile:

----------


## R4DQ Petr

500 - 600 mA ,    4811 ,  Ja = 200 - 220 mA .  50 - 60watts ,   .   !  ,  ,  ?

----------


## R4DQ Petr

> -     .     . Ua=1500 , Ia 0,8  (  )   , 28 ,  28 - 0,6.  -   -   .  ,      ,  ,   ?     ,     .   , ..  - ,      .    (hi-hi).


       200mA , ?

*  8 ():*




> ?   ,        ?
>   4-   Ua=1550    1  (  ,     Ua=1300 B   850 .


Ua=1150 U=12      ,     3    =6800

----------


## R4DQ Petr

> 200mA , ?
> 
> *  8 ():*
> 
> 
> Ua=1150 U=12      ,     3    =6800


  40 

*  7 ():*

----------


## Serg

> Ua=1150


  . ,  60   :Smile: )  ,   - 1.5 .

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


        ,   .   ,             .

----------

> ...


!
  3 .
       ?
      ..
   .
  (.)   ,  .
,  ...
 ,   ,    ,      
1/3 ().
  ,   .

----------


## RVMS

> 1-2   .


       ,    1-2 ?

----------


## U T

2 RV3MS
   .      .       ... 
 ,  !      !  ,  ... 

     ?

----------


## R4DQ Petr

U    12.7- 13.0 . U  .

----------


## RVMS

> 2 RV3MS
>    .      .       ... 
>  ,  !      !  ,  ... 
> 
>      ?


   ))
    ,  -    .
       5 . 12.6      23 .
    , 6 
     ,     )

----------


## RX6LQ

> -.     ?  ,       .


 .    -    -   ,  4- -811-     80...100 .     -   ,    .   -.

----------


## R4DQ Petr

, 600 mA

----------

U T

----------


## R4DQ Petr

!     80mA .     200mA  350mA

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,     )


      ? 
    ,     . 
    ,      ,    .     ,       180-250 .

----------


## U T

"  "     .   81- .  ROOSTERa .        . 

,  ....        .  ,  ,    !!!

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,   ,  -6  ,  -1 .


  " " -       -27  (   ),    -0 , ..   .
 Uc=0  I   100 ,   Ia.    Ua -   .

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


?  1500       ,     , .

----------


## RV7A

811    ,   1946 ,         ,         ,

----------


## VINT

> . .  .   ,   ,  -6  ,  -1 .


      .  ...  (    "").     .  -811   ""   ""   -  .   ,  " "...

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## RX6LQ

> 811    ,   1946 ,         ,         ,


     ,       ,    ,      " ",   .    - ,   -     ,  ?

----------


## RX6LQ

> 811,    1500-1800    ,        .


 1500    100 ,  .

----------

UI8CM

----------


## UI8CM

1000/1 ,      1300  ,       4-  (    ,  ) ?

----------


## UI8CM

-     "   5/2013" ,       :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RX6LQ

-71    250 ,  ,   ;  ,    -43,  1 .  .  ,      10 ,    1 . 
    4- -811    70%.  Iao=20           .

----------


## 240

> 4- -811    70%.  Iao=20           .


 *RX6LQ*, ,     .          .     "", "", ""  "".         .      "",     .    .    71      400 ,    .   ,     ?

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,     ?


,   ,   ,        (    , ,        150   ).      "C", -     .   -811,      70  ,      .    ,          .     ,      ,     .  Iao=20  ( 4- )       ,   Iao=100 ,     .

----------


## RVMS

> ? 
>     ,     . 
>     ,      ,    .     ,       180-250 .


    .

----------

> Ameritron AL-811 (3 ),  - 1700 .


  1650   .  .   800  .    4 .

----------


## UA1ANP

> 


 ,   ,   ,      .

----------

HAZ

----------


## RX6LQ

*HAZ*, Iao=30    (  120   4- )    .    Iao=80...100   4- -811,  20...25   .        (). ,      30...37,5    ()  40 .  .

----------


## U T

5   (  -   ,     150 ,  ) 815-  .          ,         -2,   . 
   .      ,     .

----------


## RA4HTN

> "  ".  ,


                 +                ,     100     ,    , ..    .
  ,                   ,        .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## RX6LQ

> ,        .


,  ,    .      " " ,    ,   .

----------


## U T

+ 100500

            .    .  -  ....    8-  6- .

 COLLINS  DRAKE - FOREVER !!!!!!!

----------


## U T

!!!     .
 !!!   !    .    ,  ...  :Smile:

----------


## U T

.  ...  :Smile:

----------


## UR7HBP

-  4-811.  ,       Ia    .    1500.,       (900, 1200)

----------


## UA9AU

Ua    1500,    ?    , :"   1500,  1200!    ?"    ,     . .

----------

Krasnobay

----------


## UN3L

> , ?


!

----------


## 777

4-  811, ,   80 ,40  20      .          2-2,5.  .     ?    ,   ,      .     ,  ,   ,?     ,,   .. ,  .73!

----------

777

----------


## ra9dm

> 6-7      -


 .......      .    ,   ,   .....

----------


## 777

*ua9ung*,,,     (  ) .    qrz.ru  ,         ,

----------

> AL-811


 ,    .

----------


## 777

!        4 811,    1,      2-2,5?  ,  ,,        .     ,

----------


## U T

,  !   !!!
http://www.w8ji.com/al811h_schematic.htm

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,  !   !!!
> http://www.w8ji.com/al811h_schematic.htm


- http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineair...ifications.htm

----------


## ua6ba

> .





> ,     .


    UN-US  UT     ,
    ...
       " ",  
  .      
.     "400  
",   .

   UA6BA

----------


## Eugene163

> .  8    ...  350...  ..


   4-50  4-811,           811-...

----------


## ua6ba

> ?


"     
     400  
  25 "

  : .., ..,
  , 1978.
 118. , .   .

  UA6BA

----------

rn6xc

----------


## rn1qa

.  ,          .

----------


## rn1qa

12 .  . .

----------


## UA1ANP

> 12 .  . .


    ,    -3,   ,    ,  .

----------

> ,


 :::: 
   !!!
 ?
    :    -3.
(    ,      
).   ... !

----------

> ""


     .... :::: 
 , ! :Super:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*.*       "",  ,   "".       :(.

----------

ua3g

----------


## rx9cc

?      -811. 600  .
   70-.

----------


## 4l1ma

> ..


*UR5SAJ*,          TVI?...   ""...       ...          ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*rx9cc*, ,  1  1    ,    ,     (     "").      .

----------



----------


## RD7D

> 60  ,  600-800   ,


  ,    .   60-     ,     .  2    4   ,  ,   . U   2 ,     3 -50    1  .    ,   :        -,  ( )  .    ,      .  , ,         ,   ,        .      -    ,   ,    .     .
-  , ,   .         ,    " ",       .     ,      :Smile:

----------


## 4l1ma

> 4-50  4-811,


*Eugene163*,         "  5- "...     350 ( )... * ,  ""*..** ....   "" ...  80  40  ... 30  ""          (  "" ** ** "",      ...      ...    ""...  10    ... 5 - 7   ""  ""      ...      17    ,  ,        ...  , " 50"   ,  ""    ,    "",  ...(** -      100   ?)... ,   ...     ,   ...      ...  ...    ... 80  40 ,      ...      ,    ...    ...   "" ( )  ???    ...
*   ...   -811......*

----------


## 4l1ma

> 


*240*,    ...  Inv. Vee 40+20+15  ...   40      1:1,3...    ...  ...    ...    ... ,      ...

----------


## rn1qa

3  50   ,  10 .   .      .     .

----------


## 240

> ..


      ,    . ,   ,      ,      500   220 .




> ..


      ,    . ,   ,      ,      500   220 .




> LW ""  ..


     ,     .    (LW), -  .     .  , -  .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## RX6LQ

*4l1ma*,   - ,      ,    Roe   .         ,     .

----------


## rn1qa

4l1ma.          2 71.            .     .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## RA4HO

1970 .        811     RV4LK( )    .       (  ).

, R4II

----------


## 4l1ma

> ?


*RX6LQ*,      ...  , , , . ..    ...     80  ""...   40  Inv.Vee...   ...      ...     30,     ...     ...   ,     1/3  ""  ...  30     "" ** -...    1000 ...    80-     "" **.     ""?

----------

4l1ma

----------


## RA4HO

4F1MA     ?

4F1MA     ,        ,       .     .     .

----------


## RA4HO

4L1MA.       .       .
      .     35           .
  -    ( ,     ..).           30    0.5         .          .       (4 )     (   ,   -   .       .    .

----------


## RA4HO

4L1MA  100 ,  200         150 .     ,  .      ,        2 .   - " "       RV4LK,    .  ,     .  .

----------


## 240

> ,   .   ?      100 ?    200  -  ?...


   .  ,      .     ,     30 ,    ,    .               .       ,          .
         .   30 ,     ,        .       ,   .     ,      50, 100,  200 ?        (       ),    ,     .   ()  .      63 ( 19), 645,  71.        .    .     ,       ,     . , -       .         .

----------

ua3g, ur4lbl

----------


## rv9yk

To RX9CC -   ,       -      ,          .              ,   -   .       -      .     (     )             ,          .               .     ,     .     -      ,       .          .   -811      UA9YAB (SK) -    ,              .           -13            -                    .                        .             .   -    .   ,  .... :Cool:

----------

ua3g

----------

rw3abw

----------


## RD7M

....   16        ,    .(   )...

----------

ub3uac

----------


## UT1LW

*240*, 



> .  ,  50    .   ..


   .     . , .

----------


## rv9yk

-     -   .   -    .  -    ,    .

----------


## rw3abw

> -     -   .   -    .  -    ,    .


,     !

----------


## Serg

*UA4ALW*,        -   ,    -    ,     .       +.

----------


## UA5O

> .


    W8Ji,      .      .        .  ,   ,     ,   .    ,       .   .

----------


## ua6ba

, -    ?
 -   ,  1978. " 
".

   .  -
   ,  12, L-140 
 -600. 40 ,     - 1,5,
 0,51.   .   
  ,  .  . .
   ,     
   .     .

----------

manul,

----------


## Eugene163

> UA5O  
>    ,       .   .


       -811 ...

----------


## QRU??

> 4-811     1  - . ....     ?


     ,   . , ,  , "" ,  .
   , .!

----------


## Eugene163

> ,       .   .


  -   ,        ...
     -50.

----------


## Eugene163

,    ...
      ,    ,   "".         20 ,     " ",     ...

----------


## UN-NS

.

----------


## UR5ZQV

(. ) ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA5O*, 


> ,   ,


  (       811 ( -811), ,    .

----------


## UA5O

> (       811 ( -811), ,    .


  .     .  TL-922.    ,      .     .            .   .    811.  ,      .   .  .     ,     90 .  .   ,     ,    .    .  70 ,  ,    .     ?   ,      .    .    . ,   ,    .

----------


## UN7CI

> ,         " "  U=+1200,  U=+1800?      60.


 1200 -  450. 
 1800 - 600   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

> -811   -    .


    3!!!
   .



> .


  ?
 :Crazy:

----------

UN7CI

----------


## Eugene163

> 1800 - 600   .


   1800  -811  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RX6LQ

- 1800   -811 ,    Ua 1250.         Ua>1500 ,    -  PA  Ua=1500 ,   .

----------


## ex EW1DC

"              ".

             .    ,    .      ,            .

----------


## UA5O

,    .    1200 .  , 1400-1450   .     470  400 .      ,   .     81, 2    100  3000.    6 ,  .  3-140,  2  811    4 -50.     ,  .

----------


## UN7CI

> "              ".
> 
>              .


   "".
   .

----------


## 240

.      . 
    ,     4     ,  .

----------

> .


 ?
       ?
       ?

----------


## 240

,  ,        ,    ,    .  .
     ?  ?

----------


## Victor

,   811,    ,     4- -811 ,  ,      ,  40-60 ,        ,        ( Kenwood TS-830),      ?

----------

Henriks.V

----------

Henriks.V

----------

> 4- -811


    !
 :::: 
  :
Q22   2-   
  /  DSB/.




> -811 100     SSB


   .
  0.8   ....   .
 Ua 1500 /,    /
-   .
    ... .
   -  :Embarassed: ,
  ?
   ?
  /RV4LK/ .
 .


/ /-.
  .  .
, .
RX/TX-  .
    .
!
 :!:

----------

Eugene163, Victor

----------


## Victor

> !
> 
>   :
> Q22   2-   
>   /


  8,  2   66      80 ,      ,    ,      FT-901,       ,    ,    "" 830,     .

----------



----------

Victor

----------


## RL1L

,            .      ,  -, .     .

----------


## Victor

2   66,     ,     ,    ,  1300,   -,     ,    ,    ,     ,  ,    , ,   ,    ,  400   ,     1800 ,      ,   ,     ,    ,   ,     .

----------



----------


## RL1L

*RD3ZE*,
   :

----------


## RD3ZE

"" .    ...   ,   ?

----------


## Volandus

. ,       . 
                 .    .

----------

ra9dm

----------


## Volandus

.     RC 47-51  3  220- 330    3300-4700.

----------


## HAZ

> ...


           "".  -0,1 - 100 ,  ,        4700 .

----------


## Volandus

> ,
>  (.)


.
           ,      .   . ,     .   .
,       .
,            .

         .      ,  ,      .

----------


## ua3rbj

.

----------


## ra9dm

> .


      ...?????  .... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

ra9dm

----------


## RD3ZE

> 


 2  -   ?  ,    ,      2 .            (12-14)

----------


## Volandus

,  ?
  - .    -81.     ?
,      ,         ,         40      . - ,   .    .       .

----------


## RD3ZE

> ?

----------


## ra9dm

> ,  ?
>   - .


* .437*...  .....     ...... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

3 .
 .

.

----------

ra9dm

----------


## Volandus

> .437...


        .     .



> .


         ?

----------

> 


  ,   811     !
    ( ) ,
     16  +/-.
      .

----------


## RD3ZE

> . ,


  ,    :Smile: 

*  7 ():*



  ,       RV4LK?

*  41 ():*

http://k9axn.com/_mgxroot/page_10916.html

----------


## RD3ZE



----------


## Eugene163

> 


  2-7  ?

----------


## RD3ZE

> 2-7  ?

----------

